
Australian military leaders warn we must prepare for worse - lactobacillis
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-29/military-leaders-warn-australia-prepare-for-worse-coronavirus/12193228
======
throwaway888abc
[https://www.abc.net.au/cm/lb/12193902/data/timeline-
data.jpg](https://www.abc.net.au/cm/lb/12193902/data/timeline-data.jpg)

